# 22 and moving to Chengdu!



## nd130 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm 22, from London and moving to Chengdu early November this year. I will be teaching English at a school via TEFL and just had a few questions for anyone who's already out there. I will be looking for an apartment when i get there - any tips/advice how to go about it? Which areas are nice (and affordable) and is there a large expat community there? Whats the food like at supermarkets and in restaurants? Do people speak English in Chengdu? Any info would be great.


Thanks!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

It is my experience that the schools provide the accommodation. If what they give is not acceptable you can start looking around for an alternative once you are here.

I am a long way from Chengdu so I know nothing of the area. 

It is likely that the very vast majority of people you will meet will not speak any English. What does surprise me after many years year is that some have terrific reading and writing of English but DO NOT speak it.

Zhongshan Billy
Ex North Londoner


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

nd130 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 22, from London and moving to Chengdu early November this year. I will be teaching English at a school via TEFL and just had a few questions for anyone who's already out there. I will be looking for an apartment when i get there - any tips/advice how to go about it? Which areas are nice (and affordable) and is there a large expat community there? Whats the food like at supermarkets and in restaurants? Do people speak English in Chengdu? Any info would be great.
> 
> ...


So how did you get on with this move asuming you are already here?


----------



## aya6483 (Dec 2, 2016)

Chengdu has just been named the top ten happy cities in China. Many foreign people work and live there. You can easy to find an apartment with lots of foreigners. There're many western restaurants outside the apartment.


----------



## tonyluo (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes I assume the school will help arrange for your apartment. Get yourself familiar with the local place and then you can start looking for your own apartment if not satisfied with the school one. 

Get ready to taste some spicy food in Chengdu. Hot pot is a must try.


----------



## Susan Lee 2017 (May 11, 2017)

I'm a Chinese, I can help if you need. This is my wechat: liting182201


----------

